# Container Handler



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive been looking all over internet for an HO Container handler, and they seem few and far between. I see one on ebay says ho/oo which tells me hes calling it either which it isnt. I wonder how much difference to be noticeable? 3.5mm ft vs 4, or 1:76 and 1:87 If anybody knows where one can be found, I would be grateful


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

there is one at my hobby shop i can get pics and price for ya on thursday


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

there shouldn't be much noticible difference, it will be either bigger (slightly) if its 1:87th or smaller if 1:67th, ill try to snap a pic of my OO scale train and HO scale train to show you size wise (as best as i can) if you want.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

SG, I would surely appreciate your dong that.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks NBRR, I think oo is 1:76 which is is slightly smaller. I like to stay perfect as possible 1:87, but sometimes even when it is right, it looks fakey. Yeah Id like to see.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the one at the hobby shop is HO. which scale do you model?


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Steve, HO is what i need


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

you got it!! will get ya the best price possible on it!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

this is one of them at the shop
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3122


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys know there are DC and DCC versions of the container cranes!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

you could get one of these though they are 1/1 scale

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=mi+jack+lift&rt=nc


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

but there is a bunch of HO scale ones right here

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Model-RR-Trains-/479/i.html?_nkw=mi+jack&rt=nc


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

here are my two trains, the green one (left) is HO[1:87] scale, and the yellow (right) is OO [1:76]











here is a side shot of the cars right to left (OO in










This is HO in foreground (left to right)









and a head on (HO left, OO right) with out the engine (HO removed) showing the closer shot of the cars height









hope this helps some.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is the one you want!
Heljan container crane


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

wow...I hope that heljan makes me coffee in the morning along with being fully automated and then some...cup holders included....right?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They make them in O-scale too.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Steve Im sorry if i wasnt clear, but I dont want the gantry type. Im looking for the lorry, or forklift type


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

No, NIMT, dont want the real one for 500.00, but tks


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

That scale on your two trains looks like the container lifter would be close enough to HO thanks.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I see. I think Walthers made them and a few other. I would go to a hobby shop and flip through a newer edition of the Walther's reference catalog.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I have one at home that you are looking for new in the box. I am on vacation will be home next week will take a look for you then. It is made by wathers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Got any pictures of the lift you're looking for?


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Something like this


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Lears, I am eager to see what you have. Ill be watching for you


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's one from Walthers...
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3109

And a slightly different type made by Kibri
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/405-11752


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you looking for something like these?

http://www.searails.com/containerhandling.html

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/wrr/wrr3109.htm

http://www.ppw-aline.com/yard_equipment.htm

Scott ya beat me just a few seconds


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

quick ebay check the walthers one now sells for about $50-$60 and the Kibiri one is about the same..


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok got back from the shop and the only one he had left was the traveling gantry style one. sorry man


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Dockside Trainscape!!!*

This seems really trivial, but didn't COX make a little container ship and a container loader? And didn't TYCO make a container loader for truck-road transload??? I'd rather have the COX with the little container ship!!! - 

Here's the link; this is container dock:

http://ho-scaletrains.net/coxtrainsresource/id13.html


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

David fd85. Yeah thats exactly what I want, but these are Z and N, and the others are out of stock.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

sstlaure. Yep these are them, but as usual Walthers is always out stock


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Sawgunner, thanks for looking for me


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

trainguru, thanks, this cox is gantry style.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Kibri made the one that Walther's sells under their Cornerstone series. You may be able to find that one in Kibri as well. I dont know if they are still on the market or not but if they are the E-bay prices should reflect the Walther's price. If not people on E-bay thing the stuff is worth more than it's weight in gold. 

Take the Valley Cement kit for example. Walthers wanted $80 for it in 06 (and again today) and people were listing it for $700 on E-bay. Not sure how many sold for $700 but I am not going to pay that much mark up for a box of plastic sheets, retired or not!

Oh and for the scale... 00 is slightly larger (not smaller) than HO. You have to remember that the smaller the number the larger the model. 

Massey


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Massey said:


> Kibri made the one that Walther's sells under their Cornerstone series. You may be able to find that one in Kibri as well. I dont know if they are still on the market or not but if they are the E-bay prices should reflect the Walther's price. If not people on E-bay thing the stuff is worth more than it's weight in gold.
> 
> Take the Valley Cement kit for example. Walthers wanted $80 for it in 06 (and again today) and people were listing it for $700 on E-bay. Not sure how many sold for $700 but I am not going to pay that much mark up for a box of plastic sheets, retired or not!
> 
> ...



I know the scale just had it backwards. I agree the Kibri is high priced. They are out there, but everybody wants 80 bucks or so for it. Ridiculous. Ill keep searching


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

here is another unit, not sure if this is what your wanting but it is a container handling unit 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mi-JACK-WHE...501014?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ae7a66f56


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> here is another unit, not sure if this is what your wanting but it is a container handling unit
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mi-JACK-WHE...501014?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ae7a66f56


the op stated earlier he wanted a forklift not a mijack


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

There are others out there in HO scale it will just take some time to find somebody that has one in stock. I was looking for the Kirbi mining truck, was told it was no longer made or stocked in the US. Well ok I changed and got a couple other more modern Volvo trucks. Walked into a LHS in Austin one day and lookie what I found on the shelf. I also was looking for a tree harvester that nobody in the US had in stock / was no longer made and so on, well I happen to find it in Australia of all places. Hey $26 and 9 days later I had it.
Just keep on eye on E Bay and keep doing google/bing searches. For one place to try looking at Norscot, or 3000 Toys and also you will find allot of small shops online that may very well have what you want. The big name stores sell allot and fast the smaller local stores don't move that much product that fast and thats where you'll find it.
Just don't give up.
Good luck


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Tks, no Im looking for a container forklift stacker


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> the op stated earlier he wanted a forklift not a mijack


ok, wasn't sure if there was much difference as I don't deal with freight much so i don't really know the different cranes, and mostly what I have seen local here is that mijack stuff


----------

